# Acer Aspire 5742 keyboard



## reeterry (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi there, hope i've posted this in the right forum section. I have an acer aspie 5742 laptop which has had an accidental and unfortunate collision with a cup of tea. I've managed to get the keyboard sort of working again but several keys are totally b******s up.

I was looking for a replacement keyboard here Acer Spare Parts - Official Acer Spares/Replacement Parts 
but can't find one that says it fits the 5742 series.

This one Acer UK Original Keyboard - £36.47 : Acer Spare Parts

seems pretty close to mine but not sure its exactly the same.......... anyone know of anywhere else I can try?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi reeterry welcome to tsf,

here is the link to your keyboard. i would advise you take it apart down to the motherboard to make sure there is no residue from the tea on the board that will cause problems. if it is still under warranty than i would bring it to an acer service center to have it checked out.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

sorry forgot the links, i have this link that you can send it to them to be replaced.
Acer Aspire 5742Z Keyboard Replacement | Replace Aspire 5742Z Keyboard
or e-bay has one too
For NEW Acer Aspire 5742 5742G 5742Z 5742ZG UK Keyboard on eBay (end time 20-Apr-11 02:50:42 BST)
you could also call acer for a replacement keyboard


----------

